# I got banned from both Uber & DoorDash today as a customer



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Got banned from both platforms as a user because of being too savvy of a customer 'exploitation of promotional offers'. Aka, banned for saving too much money and the companies lost too much money ?‍♀.

I got a lot of friends


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Wow, maybe there is a God after all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Got banned from both platforms as a user because of being too savvy of a customer 'exploitation of promotional offers'. Aka, banned for saving too much money and the companies lost too much money ?‍♀.


Enjoy walking to wal mart !


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Wow, maybe there is a God after all. :wink:


Relax, I'm creating a new account.



tohunt4me said:


> Enjoy walking to wal mart !


I don't do grocery shopping, I use the groceries delivery option on Walmart and make sure I get the most bang out of my buck by buying heavy stuff with it like multiple stacks of 24x 500ml water bottles. It's very tiring to get it myself because I have to walk up stairs. At least Walmart act like professionals and forbid their delivery drivers from accepting tips.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

If only somebody at UP.net would do the same... :whistling:


----------



## BoeBitterwind (May 28, 2019)

"At least Walmart act like professionals and forbid their delivery drivers from accepting tips."


They are employees with hourly wages and benefits, they are not using their own cars.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Good!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Deservedly so, IMHO. Karma, Baby!  :laugh:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Relax, I'm creating a new account.
> 
> I don't do grocery shopping, I use the groceries delivery option on Walmart and make sure I get the most bang out of my buck by buying heavy stuff with it like multiple stacks of 24x 500ml water bottles. It's very tiring to get it myself because I have to walk up stairs. At least Walmart act like professionals and forbid their delivery drivers from accepting tips.


And you call yourself an average person. Why are you so down on yourself.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Got banned from both platforms as a user because of being too savvy of a customer 'exploitation of promotional offers'. Aka, banned for saving too much money and the companies lost too much money ?‍♀.
> 
> I got a lot of friends


Go for the trifecta and make UPNet the third. Please



AveragePerson said:


> I got a lot of friends


I call bullshit on this statement


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Relax, I'm creating a new account.
> 
> I don't do grocery shopping, I use the groceries delivery option on Walmart and *make sure I get the most bang out of my buck by buying heavy stuff with it like multiple stacks of 24x 500ml water bottles. It's very tiring to get it myself because I have to walk up stairs*. At least Walmart act like professionals and forbid their delivery drivers from accepting tips.


Anything more than the 2 or 3 steps to your front door and you are out of luck. Hopefully you don't live in an apartment, cause you're gonna come downstairs for that stuff.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

part-timer said:


> Anything more than the 2 or 3 steps to your front door and you are out of luck. Hopefully you don't live in an apartment, cause you're gonna come downstairs for that stuff.


Walmart groceries are delivered to the door. It's their policy.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> At least Walmart act like professionals and forbid their delivery drivers from accepting tips.


Like you would have tipped anyway. ?


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Walmart groceries are delivered to the door. It's their policy.


The front door. The front door, by my definition/policy, is the first door I get to when I arrive at your home. Doordash specifically states deposit bags at the front door, DO NOT ENTER THE HOME. No one has had a problem with it so far, if they did, they kept it to themselves (which was smart, cause I don't want to hear that shiznit). Let's just say you should be glad I have never delivered to you, you would not be very happy coming downstairs to get your items purchased.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

part-timer said:


> The front door. The front door, by my definition/policy, is the first door I get to when I arrive at your home. Doordash specifically states deposit bags at the front door, DO NOT ENTER THE HOME. No one has had a problem with it so far, if they did, they kept it to themselves (which was smart, cause I don't want to hear that shiznit). Let's just say you should be glad I have never delivered to you, you would not be very happy coming downstairs to get your items purchased.


There are a pretty lengthy staircase to my front door... I'm ok with it.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

So you brought them new customers and they complained?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> So you brought them new customers and they complained?


apparently you have to know the people you refer and can't just get random dudes online to sign up under you


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> apparently you have to know the people you refer and can't just get random dudes online to sign up under you


You must be popular on Grindr.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> You must be popular on Grindr.


LOL!!!!!!!! I bet he is!!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> You must be popular on Grindr.


Buggery is the price he is willing to pay for the referral fee!


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I got a lot of friends


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

oleole20 said:


> View attachment 346834


He probably does have lots of friends, some real, some imagined, and some live in the pretty flower on his hat...


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

What happened to the virtue of empathy guys?



TemptingFate said:


> You must be popular on Grindr.


I don't even know what that is and had to search it up. Your the expert with Grindr here.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> *What happened to the virtue of empathy guys?*
> 
> I don't even know what that is and had to search it up. Your the expert with Grindr here.


LOL, good one. You almost had me there for a second...


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> What happened to the virtue of empathy guys?


https://www.oxfordscholarship.com/m...9956.001.0001/acprof-9780199539956-chapter-17
This chapter argues that if their 'improved' concepts of empathy are correct, then empathy is not a virtue.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> What happened to the virtue of empathy guys?


Because you got banned from Uber & DoorDash as a customer. But you just post earlier:


AveragePerson said:


> Relax, I'm creating a new account.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> Because you got banned from Uber & DoorDash as a customer. But you just post earlier:


I can't use Uber anymore because they lower the referral offer worldwide so now it's not worth to use


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> https://www.oxfordscholarship.com/m...9956.001.0001/acprof-9780199539956-chapter-17
> This chapter argues that if their 'improved' concepts of empathy are correct, then empathy is not a virtue.


I would agree, empathy is a skill which many people do not have. However, upon understanding someone else's perspective, treating them in a manner to make them feel better rather than worse, is virtuous. It is possible however, to possess empathy and use it destructively. For instance, you can't be a sadist without having empathy, for you can gain no satisfaction in the suffering of others if you cannot understand it.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Why is everyone so toxic?
Wherefore art thou toxic?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Why is everyone so toxic?
> Wherefore art thou toxic?


Must be something about you that brings it out in people. 
"If we could change ourselves, the tendencies in the world would also change. As a man changes his own nature, so does the attitude of the world change towards him." - Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> For instance, you can't be a sadist without having empathy, for you can gain no satisfaction in the suffering of others if you cannot understand it.


Deep.


----------



## Kpeter3511 (Mar 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Got banned from both platforms as a user because of being too savvy of a customer 'exploitation of promotional offers'. Aka, banned for saving too much money and the companies lost too much money ?‍♀.
> 
> I got a lot of friends


That sucks! I'm totally with you! I just Postmates and after 2 refunds I create a new account and so on and so on.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Now if only UP would ban trolls ...


----------



## Kpeter3511 (Mar 25, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Now if only UP would ban trolls ...


Haha the thing is thinking most drivers cheat the system and so pax should do the same doesn't make someone a troll though clearly most people are on here just want to feel better when cheating the system comes back to bite them.


----------

